# Bacterial Vaginosis???



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all. I had my first gyn appt yesterday with a new doc. Haven't been to one in almost a year. Anyway, he told me that I had really bad bacterial vaginosis. While I know that it's an infection in teh vaginal area I don't know how I could have gotten it.Also he gave me a perscription for Metrogel Cream to use. When I got it home I was reading the instructions and indications and it says it's used for skin problems and infections such as rashes and rosacea. Didn't say anywhere about the use on your vagina. Have any of you had this problem and given the metrogel? I'm afraid to use it because I don't know if I was given the wrong thing from my doc. He didn't seem too bright as it was. I can't get in touch with the pharmacy for some reason either.Please let me know about this.Thanks


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Bacterial vaginosis is a common infection that is caused by an overgrowth of normal bacteria. It is not sexually transmitted, although women who are not sexually active rarely get it. Metrogel (Metronidazole) is the appropriate treatment.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Thank you. I finally got a hold of my pharmacist and he let me know that the doctor did prescribe the wrong one. I do need metrogel but the vaginal one, not he topical one so I had to switch them. Also your last statement about non sexually active people getting it is rare. Well, I don't know how true that is because even though I've been married 12 years we are not "active" it's very painful to have intercourse because of my IBS so it's basically very infrequent. I would say maybe 1-2 times a month.But thanks again for telling me what it is.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Sandi, your painful intercourse may not be your IBS at all. Or a therapy issue either.It very much could be a real and valid gynecology problem.Yes, bacterial infections happen.Unfortunately, when bacterial infections happen the body senses a foreign invader and it might produce adhesion material in the pelvis which ould add to your pelvic discomfort.I know they hate it here when I say go to the gynecologist first and leave the hypnosis and tapes for after the medical assessment, but honmestly, I've been down that road and all too often women suffer needlessly because everyone sends them everywhere else to tend everthing else except for the problem.you need an exploratory laproscopic procedure to identify your pelvic pain problem.If the lap comes back inconclusive then it's a signal to look in another direction.However, I think it's sad when a couple loses the intimacy of the sexual union all because no one thinks to address a possible adhesion problem.Kamie


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Oh, believe me Kamie, That's the whole reason I went to the Gyno. To talk to him about a possible laparoscopy to identify adhesions and also take out my last ovary. Even though I explained to the doctor what type of pain I was having, how I'm having painful ovulation twice a month like before I had my hysterectomy, and the painful intercourse. And the fact that him pressing on my pelvic area hurt tremendously and then when he did the internal pelvic exam, well, lets just say everyone in the office probably heard me yell for him to stop.But even after all that, he had the nerve to tell me he didn't think I was having ovulatory pain, he didn't think I was ovulating more than once a month, even though it's documented from my previous gyno, and he said that he wasn't going to do a lap just for scar tissue because he didn't think I had any because a year and a half ago I had a hysterectomy and while they found some adhesions and removed them he doesn't think anymore have started. (all surgery causes scarring, just depends on how much, and I had an open abdominal hysterectomy.)So my doc was useless and I am waiting to hear from my primary about a second opinion. Plus this gyno seemed to think I shouldn't have gone to see him, I should be going to a pain clinic. As if that's going to help!!! I am so sick of doctors. Monday I had a GI doc tell me that he won't help me at all and then yesterday the gyno basically said the same thing. I got home and all I did was cry all night, I'd stop and then my poor hubby would ask me if I'm ok and I would just start bawling again. Today I'm not crying, I'm just completely P**sed off at doctors. I've wasted 60 dollars in 2 days for nothing! I could have used that for groceries this week. But stupid me, thinking a doctor would actually step up to the plate and help me was more important than the groceries for the week. Oh well, time to make dinner.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Post:But even after all that, he had the nerve to tell me he didn't think I was having ovulatory pain, ________________________________Sandy, I've had the same bad treatment.Finally, finally! next week I have that long awaited consult with the reproductive endocrinologist.I'm going to talk about pain and the recent CT scan that shows something over in the RLQ where I too have only one troublemaking ovary left.Dang those ovaries.Tell ya what, the SSRI/Tricyclic combo for my pain has worked wonders.I am lucky they work on me.A lot of women say they can't take them.Yes, do get a second or a third opinion.Most of the doctors I've talked with don't feel another surgery would be a good idea. But we are working on poain management and physical types of therapy to help keep things in a better place.I also am really working with foods to keep my estrogen from kicking in. So for me it's a daily project with a little experimentation and research thrown in.so far we are making progress.At least we can have sex now with out me having to run to the ER and poor Mr. Kammie feeing all guilty because he likes me too much.So it's progressive.Good luck with your new doctor.I'll keep you in good thought for a real resolve.Hugs and Hope,Kamie


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I had three outbreaks of this last year. I was NOT a happy camper about the whole thing. I'm not sexually active (never have been), so I'd also question why it's supposedly more common in active women.My doc prescribed flagyll every time I had it. I just remember the first one got so bad that I was doubled over in pain from it (they thought that a cyst might have burst, leading to the infection).


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I have never been active and had the same thing. I used the gel. Be sure to NOT consume alcohol or even put rubbing alcohol on your skin while using it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

I have been having an issue with bacterial vaginosis for the last five years. I remarried after my husband died, and my new husband is not circumcised. We have both been treated with Flagl, I have been with various creams/gels, but no results. I don't have any symptons except that dreaded "fishy odor" a day or two after intercourse. The doctor told me that the circumcision has nothing to with the problem. Any advise out there gals?


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi Jasper:Bacterial vaginosis can be a very frustrating problem because once it occurs, it so frequently comes back again. BV is caused by a loss of the protective acid-producing bacteria called lactobacilli. Lactobacilli produce a natural disinfectant for the vagina, thereby keeping other bacteria in check. BV is probably not a sexually transmitted disease, but women who are sexually active are more likely to suffer from it. For some reason, putting something into the vagina kills off the lactobacilli. It could be that the alkalinity of seminal fluid causes the vaginal pH to rise (the vagina is normally acidic), thereby allowing unfriendly bacteria to proliferate. Some men seem to have semen that is more likely to kill lactobacilli than others. In women who have a male partner who have this "killer" semen, it can help to use condoms. However, in many cases, just the introduction of anything into the vagina can cause the bacterial upset (even tampons). Type of birth control is also associated with BV with IUDs causing more BV than other forms. Some women may naturally have higher vaginal pH, therefore allowing growth of unwanted bacteria. It is important to have BV treated because it can cause pelvic complications such as more risk of abnormal Pap smear, infection of the tubes and ovaries which may cause scarring. To treat BV, you need the antibiotics. The goal is to restore the lactobacilli, but in the U.S., there is no good way to do this. You can't just insert acidophilus into the vagina (as some people think), or take supplements or eat yogurt. One thing to try is a longer course of the antibiotics. Instead of seven days, try 10 to 14 days. You can also try prophylactic use of Metrogel, using it once a week, then eventually trying to stretch to once every two weeks, then maybe every three. You might also try a 2 g does of Flagyl by mouth once a month to keep the bacteria at bay. Treating sexual partners is not successful. Some patients also find it helpful to use an over-the-counter product called Replens which is a vaginal acidifier and may help to keep bad bacteria at bay. Over time, this can cause vaginal secretions that look like cotton, but this goes away after discontinuing use. Premature, more complicated births are also associated with BV, so if you are considering a pregnancy, it is important to be tested often and treated if necessary.Hope that helps. JR


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

my naturopathic gyn gave me boric acid vaginal inserts when i had this...it works really well for me..i just stick one in if i notice an imbalance down there..usually after my period...and the boric acid seems to balance things out quickly...my 2 centsmm


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

JR..Thanks so much for the information. This thing has had me confused for five years! I have not one time (out of four doctors) explain this to me as you have. I did a search on your info, and learned even more. NOW, when I go to my new GYN doctor Monday, I will be able to discuss this issue with her, and not feel so illiterate on the subject of what is taking place inside my body. I am so thankful I found this God send website, and people that want to help as I have found on this board.


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi Rowe2:So glad you found the information useful. If I can help in any other way, don't hesitate to ask. If you would like, don't hesitate to e-mail either.~JR~jr200###hotmail.com


----------



## NC72 (Oct 14, 2000)

I had it right before I moved to a new state. It didn't go away the 1st time. It took 3 months worth of meds. My PCP told me that my Vagina was feeling the "stress" of the move, finding a new job etc....I have been with the same person for over 9 years. BTW, he was already in the new state, so I wasn't active either......it is something that just happens. It isn't an STD.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Where can I find boric acid vaginal inserts --- over-the-counter or by prescription only? I'll give them a try too!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Good summary, JR. I'm battling this condition right now, too, and you can count me in as another one who's not sexually active. In my case, the doctor says it's because I suffer from severe atrophy (I'm 49 and in peri), which dries out the tissue, kills off the lactobacillus, and makes me more prone to infections of all kind. If you have a recurring problem, it's helpful to have a culture done to identify the bacteria causing the problem. Mine is usually either gardnerella or Strep B. IMHO, there's also a connection between BV and IBS--if you have a lot of D, bacteria tends to get spread to the wrong areas more easily. Cleaning up after D with baby wipes or a quirt bottle in addition to TP can help. That's interesting about the boric acid, Mary; I thought it just worked on yeast. You can make your own capsules, but I just purchased some at the health food store that were already prepared and also contain grape root and calendula flowers. It's called Yeast Arrest by Vitanica. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Er, that's SQUIRT bottle. Sure miss that edit feature.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

JR, sounds like you might have some medical knowledge (haven't checked your profile); your info certainly is informative and according to my experience with BV and yeast, you are right on the money!! Thanks.


----------

